# Croissants



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

So I am having trouble with my croissants. When I bake my croissants the butter starts to seep out of the dough. Any ideas as to why this is happening? Thanks guys


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

It can be from a lot of things, but the most common one is from proofing your croissants too warm.

Is your proofing temperature > 86°F/30°C ?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

There is a previous thread about croissants in this forum as well. You might want to read that for some tips too. https://cheftalk.com/threads/croissants.96852/


----------



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

Pat Pat said:


> It can be from a lot of things, but the most common one is from proofing your croissants too warm.
> 
> Is your proofing temperature > 86°F/30°C ?


Hard to tell because I am letting them bench proof at room temp in our bakery but it is hotter in some areas than others. I could try proofing in other parts of the kitchen and see if that helps.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Chefbutters1022 said:


> Hard to tell because I am letting them bench proof at room temp in our bakery but it is hotter in some areas than others. I could try proofing in other parts of the kitchen and see if that helps.


Actually it's easy to tell. What's the ambient temperature in your bakery? That will give you the info you need basically. Croissants do best in a controlled temp/humidity environment. I'm guessing you don't have a proof box. Given that, you'll probably need to put your croissants in the coolest part of the bakery because I'm also assuming that your bakery, like most, is pretty warm. If the issue is overproofing or overly warm proofing you'll see the butter ooze out before you put them in the oven. It could also be a case of too many folds. There are multiple causes, and you need to eliminate possible problems one by one.


----------



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks for the help. I’ll do that and see if I can’t eliminate one problem before moving on to the next.


----------

